# Welches AM4-Board ist das beste, was ist Eure Meinung?



## Tim1974 (19. August 2017)

Hallo,

in den letzten Monaten habe ich ja einiges über AM4-Boards gelesen und würde nun gerne so eine Art Umfrage starten, welches Board Eurer Meinung nach das beste ist und zwar zum einen vom Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis her und zum anderen absolut gesehen.
Allerdings sehe ich wenig Sinn in Boards die über 170 Euro kosten, weil das für mich wohl nie eine Kaufoption wäre.

Erwähnt wurde ja auch immer wieder, daß B350-Boards oftmals eine schlechtere Spannungsversorgung oder Kühlung hätten, weil sie eben Budget-orientierter konzeptioniert wurden.
An dieser Stelle würde ich auch gerne erfahren, was damit im Detail gemeint wurde, wieviel Phasen Spannungsversorgung man für einen übertakteten 1800X denn haben sollte und ab wann es unsinnig wird, ebenso ob man bei den 1600(X) wirklich weniger Phasen braucht, oder ob es sich dabei eher nach Takt und OC richtet, als nach Kernen?

Was mich auch sehr interessiert sind die praktischen Erfahrungen der einzelnen User mit den Boards, also Streßfreiheit bei der Installation und Einrichtung, Treibersupport, Störanfälligkeit, Langzeit-Haltbarkeit (auch wenn das wohl noch kaum zu beurteilen ist, dann halt wenigstens Prognosen dazu) usw..

Gerne hätte ich auch Links zu deutschsprachigen ausführlichen Testberichten, bei PCGH hab ich dazu schon diesen gefunden:
Mainboard-Kaufempfehlungen - AMD: Sockel AM4

So, dann legt mal los! 

Viele Grüße
Tim


----------



## DKK007 (19. August 2017)

ASUS X370 Pro


----------



## azzih (19. August 2017)

Asrock X370 Killer SLI


----------



## blautemple (19. August 2017)

Es gibt nicht "das beste" Brett...
Überleg dir einfach welche Funktionen du brauchst und such dir dann eins raus welches diese Funktionen bietet.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## markus1612 (19. August 2017)

Ja, Takt und OC spielen eine Rolle, Kerne aber auch, denn je mehr Kerne, desto mehr verbraucht eine CPUs.
4 Kerne belasten die Spannungsversorgung eines Mainboards logischerweise deutlich weniger als 8 Kerne.

Und Phasen sind auch nicht gleich Phasen, denn unter Umständen können bspw 8 gute Phasen besser sein als 10 mittelmäßige, wobei die Kühlung da auch eine Rolle spielt.


----------



## Tolotos66 (19. August 2017)

Spielt das Budget keine Rolle: das ASRock X370 Taichi ASRock X370 Taichi AMD AM4 Mainboard Test Fazit und Gesamteindruck
Gruß T.


----------



## markus1612 (19. August 2017)

Tolotos66 schrieb:


> Spielt das Budget keine Rolle: das ASRock X370 Taichi ASRock X370 Taichi AMD AM4 Mainboard Test Fazit und Gesamteindruck
> Gruß T.


Das Taichi ist schon ein tolles Brett, allerdings stoßen mir so Sachen wie das fehlende Dual BIOS recht sauer auf, da das Z270 Taichi das bietet, zusätzlich noch einen 2. LAN Port hat und dabei günstiger ist.


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (19. August 2017)

Naja, alleine an der Phasenanzahl kann man, wie markus1612 schon schrieb, die Qualität der Spannungsversorgung nicht ableiten, oder zumindest nur in einem sehr beschränkten Maße. 
Wenn man zB eine 8 mit einer 6 Phasen Spannungsversorgung vergleicht können die 8 schlechter sein, weil schlechte Komponenten verwendet werden. Die 8 Phasen könnten aber auch nur verdoppelte 4 Phasen sein. 
Verdoppelte 4 Phasen sind zwar besser als echte vier, allerdings auch schlechter als echte 6. 
Wenn bei einem echten acht Phasen Design schlechte Komponenten verwendet wurden und das bei 1.4V, 100A 25W Abwärme erzeugt ist das aber natürlich schlechter als ein echtes sechs Phasen, welches bei selber Ausgangsspannung und -stromstärke lediglich 15W Abwärme generiert. 
Wenn die echten sechs Phasen dank schlechter Kühlung bei 75A aber schon 100C heiß werden und das acht Phasen Design zwar eine höhere Abwärme hat, dank guter Kühlung aber schön kühl bleibt, würde ich trotzdem die acht Phasen empfehlen - solange man nicht die Kühlung der Spannungsversorgung modifizieren will. 
So einfach ist das Thema also nicht - es gilt ziemlich viele Variablen zu beachten.


----------



## Threshold (19. August 2017)

markus1612 schrieb:


> Das Taichi ist schon ein tolles Brett, allerdings stoßen mir so Sachen wie das fehlende Dual BIOS recht sauer auf, da das Z270 Taichi das bietet, zusätzlich noch einen 2. LAN Port hat und dabei günstiger ist.



Ich frage mich schon seit Jahren, wozu man einen zweiten Lan Port braucht?


----------



## markus1612 (19. August 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich frage mich schon seit Jahren, wozu man einen zweiten Lan Port braucht?


Ist ein nettes Gimmick, aber außer dass ich ein paar mal mein LAN an andere Geräte weitergereicht habe, hab ich meinen 2. Port auch nie gebraucht.
Ich finds halt nur ätzend, dass ein Board, welches eben keinen 2. LAN Port hat, teurer ist als eins mit 2 LAN Ports.


----------



## Threshold (19. August 2017)

Mir ist aufgefallen, dass es heute deutlich mehr Boards mit 2 Lan Ports gibt als früher.
Und ich weiß nicht, was das AMD Taichi noch so bietet, was dann den Kaufpreis rechtfertigt.
Wobei ich die Anzahl an Boards mit X370 im Vergleich zu Z270 eh bescheiden finde.
Bei X399 im Vergleich zu X299 ist das ja noch bescheidender.
Die Mainboard Hersteller konzentrieren sich halt mehr auf Intel und die AMD Produkte, die dann hochwertiger angesiedelt sind, sind teuere.

Hmm -- ich sehe gerade, dass das Crosshair 6 Extreme erschienen ist. Ich frage mich ja, wo die Unterschiede zum Hero sind, denn irgendwo müssen die 100€ Aufpreis ja herkommen.


----------



## markus1612 (19. August 2017)

Keine Ahnung.
Ich frage mich auch, was es soll, ein 400€ Board für AM4 oder LGA1151 anzubieten.
Da des nichts einbringt, könnte man sich die Planungs- und Produktionskosten gut schenken.


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (19. August 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Hmm -- ich sehe gerade, dass das Crosshair 6 Extreme erschienen ist. Ich frage mich ja, wo die Unterschiede zum Hero sind, denn irgendwo müssen die 100€ Aufpreis ja herkommen.


Super special overclocking Features für Extreme-Overclocker und in Foren angebende Schwanzverlängerer.


----------



## LastManStanding (19. August 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Hmm -- ich sehe gerade, dass das Crosshair 6 Extreme erschienen ist. Ich frage mich ja, wo die Unterschiede zum Hero sind, denn irgendwo müssen die 100€ Aufpreis ja herkommen.



ja ich mich auch..

Also das Crosshair Hero hat ja den Vorteil das es AM3 Kühler aufnimmt. Für AM3 besitzer ist das ja ein Preisvorteil. Bei mir einer von 60 € weil kein neuer Kühler benötigt wird


----------



## Threshold (19. August 2017)

Ich gehe davon aus, dass das beim Extreme genauso ist. Man müsste das Modul mal abbauen und drunter gucken, ob die AM3 Bohrungen auch dort vorhanden sind.


----------



## Tolotos66 (19. August 2017)

Vllt. rechtfertigt ja das den Preis vom X370 Taichi?  [Übersicht] PGA AM4 Mainboard VRM Liste
Gruß T.


----------



## Tim1974 (19. August 2017)

Nagut, ist ja schon einiges an Infos zusammen gekommen. 

Gibt es denn ein Board unter 100 Euro mit B350, was von der Spannungsversorgung und Kühlung mit einem ordentlichen X370-Board mithalten kann?

Bei den Spannungswandlern wird ja oft angegeben 4+2 Phasen, oder 6+3 Phasen, wie es glaube ich bei Asrock der Fall ist. Sind da dann 6 Phasen für die CPU-VCore und die anderen für was anderes?

Was die Features betrifft, mir ist eigentlich nur wichtig, das die Spannungsversorgung und Kühlung top sind und das Board an sich sehr stabil mit allerlei RAM-Modulen und Grafikkarten läuft und wenig Bugs hat.
Außerdem daß möglichst die Spezifikationen eingehalten werden, also mit Werkseinstellungen nicht unnötig hohe Spannungen anliegen.
Und natürlich eine wirklich gute Lüftersteuerung und zwar für CPU- wie auch Gehäuselüfter, das sowohl 3-Pin als auch PWM-Lüfter feinfühlig geregelt werden können.


----------



## Salatsauce45 (20. August 2017)

Spar-Tipp: B350 Pro VDH
Preisleistungs-Tipp:  B350-F /  Prime X370 Pro
Leistungs-Tipp: X370 Gaming 5

Das wäre so meine Meinung.


----------



## Tolotos66 (20. August 2017)

Hat in der PCGH recht gut abgeschnitten: ASRock AB350M Pro4 AMD B350 So.AM4 Dual Channel DDR4 mATX Retail - AMD Sockel AM4 - Hardware,. Wenn einen das M-Format nicht stört.
Gruß T.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (20. August 2017)

Lonemaster schrieb:


> ja ich mich auch..
> 
> Also das Crosshair Hero hat ja den Vorteil das es AM3 Kühler aufnimmt.  Für AM3 besitzer ist das ja ein Preisvorteil. Bei mir einer von 60 €  weil kein neuer Kühler benötigt wird



Für die meisten  aktuelleren Kühler gibt es das AM4 Nachrüstkit. Dementsprechend ist es  nur bei alten Kühlern ein nennenswerter Vorteil.


Zum Crosshair 6 Extreme: Es wird immer auch Extremübertakter geben, die von solchen Boards deutlich profitieren.
Für den Otto-Normal-Gamer/Anwender reichen auch günstigere Boards locker aus.



Tolotos66 schrieb:


> Vllt. rechtfertigt ja das den Preis vom X370 Taichi?  [Übersicht] PGA AM4 Mainboard VRM Liste
> Gruß T.



Definitiv. Das ist eines der Gründe warum ich mir ein Taichi  zugelegt habe. Die Spannungswandler sind sehr hochwertig und des  Weiteren sind viele Phasen vorhanden (6 + Doppler für die CPU).
Des  Weiteren finde ich Features wie den CMOS Reset Taster auf der Rückseite  sehr praktisch. Ich habe heute wieder mit den RAM Settings (bei 1.35 V)  an der Stabilitätsgrenze gespielt und innerhalb von ca. 10 Minuten den  Taster gute 4 oder 5 mal benötigt.
Zusätzlich gibt es beim Taichi  noch ein WLAN und Bluetooth Modul. Wer dieses auch noch nutzen kann,  spart im Vergleich zu anderen Boards zumindest noch ein paar Euros.
Das  Taichi ist für meine Anforderungen sicherlich overpowered. Ich habe  mich zuvor einmal auf ein billiges Board mit schlechten SpaWa-Kühlern  eingelassen. Das hat mir gereicht. 



Salatsauce45 schrieb:


> Spar-Tipp: B350 Pro VDH
> Preisleistungs-Tipp:  B350-F /  Prime X370 Pro
> Leistungs-Tipp: X370 Gaming 5
> 
> Das wäre so meine Meinung.




Ich würde ehrlich gesagt bei AM4 nicht unter dem Asus B350 Plus zugreifen. Den Aufpreis ist es meiner Meinung nach Wert.
Als  Preisleistungs-Tipp (für OC) würde ich zum Prime X370 Pro noch das MSI  X370 Gaming Pro Carbon und das ASRock X370 Gaming X hinzufügen.
Als Leistungs-Tipp mit allen Features kommen für mich (unter 300 €) nur das X370 Taichi und das Crosshair VI Hero in Frage.

Wenn  man etwas dazwischen sucht, dann ist das Gaming 5 einen kleinen Blick  wert. Dann würde ich aber trotzdem eher zum Z270 Strix greifen.




Tim1974 schrieb:


> Nagut, ist ja schon einiges an Infos zusammen gekommen.
> 
> Gibt es denn ein Board unter 100 Euro mit B350, was von der Spannungsversorgung und Kühlung mit einem ordentlichen X370-Board mithalten kann?
> 
> ...



Der Link von Tolotos66 beantwortet deine Frage zu den SpaWa Kühlern.
Wenn du etwas im Bereich um 100 € suchst, wirst du mit der SpaWa Kühlung um Welten von einem guten X370 Board weg sein.
Selbst ein X370 Prime hatte im PCGH Test ca. 80 °C bei den SpaWas. Wohingegen ein Crosshair VI Hero bei um die 65 °C liegt und ein ASRock X370 Taichi laut anderen Quellen sogar nochmal eine gute Stufe niedriger ist.

Es ist eben die Frage ob du wirklich ernsthaft übertakten willst. Ansonsten werden die Boards mit "Top-SpaWA-Kühlung" für dich ordentlich overpowered sein.
Was den RAM-Support (bezüglich Takt/Latenzen) anbelangt gibt es inzwischen einige gute Boards. Auf dem Asus B350-Plus sollen ja schon einige DR Module (allerdings bei weitem nicht alle) mit 2933 MHz gelaufen sein.
Schon alleine durch die Silicion-Lottery wird es jedoch immer Unterschiede geben.


----------



## Crush4r (20. August 2017)

mr.4EvEr schrieb:


> Selbst ein X370 Prime hatte im PCGH Test ca. 80 °C bei den SpaWas. Wohingegen ein Crosshair VI Hero bei um die 65 °C liegt und ein ASRock X370 Taichi laut anderen Quellen sogar nochmal eine gute Stufe niedriger ist.



Zur Ergänzung. mein Gigabyte Aorus AX370 Gaming 5 und 1700 mit 3,8ghz bei 1,25v hat diese ergebnisse: 64°C CPU und 72°C VRM's. das ganze nach 30 Min. 8K test in prime. sind unproblematische temperaturen. und da es ein 8K test war auch im normalen betrieb niemals zu erreichen.


----------



## LastManStanding (20. August 2017)

mr.4EvEr schrieb:


> Für die meisten  aktuelleren Kühler gibt es das AM4 Nachrüstkit. Dementsprechend ist es  nur bei alten Kühlern ein nennenswerter Vorteil.



Wenn ich einen guten Kühler habe warum soll ich dann einen neuen Kaufen. Nachrüstkits gibt es durchchaus.. aber nur für die gängigsten und vorallem meist "Neueren" Modelle.. 
Müsste ich einen neuen Kaufen käme ja ausschließlich der EKL Alpenföhn Olymp in frage und das wären dann ja 60€ mehr.


----------



## Tim1974 (20. August 2017)

Haben eigentlich nur Asus und Gigabyte diesen easy-connector-Adapter für die Gehäuseanschlüsse?

Ich muß nämlich gestehen, daß ich das sonst nicht hin bekomme, ich mußte schon probieren um den Power-Knopf und Reset anzuschließen, den Rest hab ich frei gelassen weil ich da nicht durchblicke, allerdings bei meinem uralten P5-GDC-V Deluxe-Board. Bei einem neuen System würde ich schon wollen, daß alle LEDs und Knöpfe des Gehäuses auch angeschlossen sind und funktionieren, da finde ich ist diesen Adapter echt eine super Idee der Hersteller.


----------



## Crush4r (20. August 2017)

Wieso das? die kabel und die pins auf dem board sind doch markiert. sollte es nicht klappen stecker einmal drehen wegen + und - ansonsten ist das doch recht easy. wobei ich den Connector von Asus besser finde als den G-Connector von Gigabyte. bei GB ist das so nervig da reinzufrimmeln. vorallem bei 2 einzelnen + und - kabeln


----------



## Salatsauce45 (20. August 2017)

Falls du dir bei der Polung unsicher bist: farbige Kabel sind immer Plus.


----------



## DARPA (20. August 2017)

Dieser Adapater ist doch im Grunde nur ne Verlängerung, damit man die Kabel in einem Rutsch ans Board anschliessen kann (wers braucht).

Also wenn man die Kabel an dem Adapter anschliessen kann, dann doch auch direkt am Board. Ist doch das gleiche.


----------



## Tim1974 (20. August 2017)

Ich fand das alles andere als einfach mit den kleinen Steckern, ich wußte ja nichtmal ob ich sie vertikal oder horizontal anschließen muß. Letztendlich hab ich einfach wild drauf los probiert, bis das klappte was ich wolle, dann halt so gelassen, aber das ist doch ziemlich zeitaufreibend und nervig, da lob ich mir echt diese Adapter!

Warum macht Asus beim Prime X370-Pro keine Angaben zu den verwendeten Elkos? Oder hab ich das bloß überlesen?
Weiß jemand ob das 5K, 10K, 12K oder gar 15K Elkos sind?


----------



## br0da (20. August 2017)

5K, aber wenn selbst schon das Marketing erkennt, dass das kein Argument ist...


----------



## DARPA (20. August 2017)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ich fand das alles andere als einfach mit den kleinen Steckern, ich wußte ja nichtmal ob ich sie vertikal oder horizontal anschließen muß. Letztendlich hab ich einfach wild drauf los probiert, bis das klappte was ich wolle, dann halt so gelassen, aber das ist doch ziemlich zeitaufreibend und nervig, da lob ich mir echt diese Adapter!



Versteh ich immer noch nicht. Die Kabel werden am Board genau so angeschlossen wie am Adapter. Ist ja auch logisch, da der im Grunde ne Verlängerung der Pins ist.
Und statt wild drauf los stöpseln vorher ins Handbuch schauen oder aufs Board, da sind die Anschlüsse auch immer beschriftet.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Warum macht Asus beim Prime X370-Pro keine Angaben zu den verwendeten Elkos? Oder hab ich das bloß überlesen?
> Weiß jemand ob das 5K, 10K, 12K oder gar 15K Elkos sind?



Heute hat man auf jedem Board Feststoffkondensatoren verbaut. Da muss man sich über sowas keine Gedanken mehr machen.


----------



## dagger85 (21. August 2017)

Momentan ist das Gigabyte Aorus GA-AX370-Gaming K7  ein gutes Board


----------



## blautemple (21. August 2017)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ich fand das alles andere als einfach mit den kleinen Steckern, ich wußte ja nichtmal ob ich sie vertikal oder horizontal anschließen muß. Letztendlich hab ich einfach wild drauf los probiert, bis das klappte was ich wolle, dann halt so gelassen, aber das ist doch ziemlich zeitaufreibend und nervig, da lob ich mir echt diese Adapter!



Das ist sowohl auf dem Board als auch im Handbuch ganz genau beschrieben. Das sollte selbst ein trainierter Schimpanse hinbekommen...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Crush4r (21. August 2017)

dagger85 schrieb:


> Momentan ist das Gigabyte Aorus GA-AX370-Gaming K7  ein gutes Board



Das Gaming 5 ist faktisch exakt das selbe. dort wurde nur der taktgeber wegrationalisiert, und die aktzentfarbe ist anders xD



Salatsauce45 schrieb:


> Falls du dir bei der Polung unsicher bist: farbige Kabel sind immer Plus.



Sag das mal den Caseherstellern. bei vielen ist - schwarz und + schwarz. wenn nicht auf dem stecker + und - steht dann ist es ne 50:50 chance es richtig herum zu stecken xD


----------



## blautemple (21. August 2017)

Die Stecker haben aber auch immer eine Markierung 
Also ich habe da echt noch nie einen Fehler gemacht, das System ist Idiotensicher ^^


----------



## Crush4r (21. August 2017)

ja bei mir klappts meist auch. aber manche gehäuse sind da echt bescheuert gelöst^^ normal hat + rot zu sein und - schwarz. wegen dem aussehen kann es aber gerne schwarz schwarz sein. dann sollten se aber nicht nur HDD drauf schreiben oder so sondern auch noch nen + und nen - oder so xD ist halt häufig nicht der fall


----------



## blautemple (21. August 2017)

Du kannst dich theoretisch sogar daran orientieren an welcher Steckerseite HDD, bzw. Power usw. steht. Es gibt wirklich unzählige Möglichkeiten


----------



## Crush4r (21. August 2017)

ja die methode nutze ich meistens. hat mich bisher nur einmal in stich gelassen. aber für jemanden der allgemein nicht soviel ahnung von pc's hat denkt sich halt wie der das jetzt machen soll, wenn er nicht weiß wo plus und wo minus am stecker ist^^.

aufm board ist es ja IMMER gekennzeichnet xD


----------



## Tim1974 (21. August 2017)

Was spricht denn gegen einfaches ausprobieren?

Ich kann nämlich auf dem Board, wenn dieses eingebaut ist, nichtmehr genau erkennen welche Pins für welchen Stecker in welcher Richtung da sind, dafür sind es einfach zu viele Pins direkt nebeneinander und die Beschriftung ist einfach zu schlecht, zumindest bei meinen Boards finde ich ist es so, da sind nichtmal verschiedene Farben verwendet worden.

Was das Board betrifft, momentan tendiere ich zum Asrock X370 Killer SLI, auch wenn das anscheinend nicht diesen Adapter hat, oder doch?
Der Grund: Es hat ein 12 Phasen Powerdesign und 12K Elkos, damit ist es vermutlich auch dem teureren Gigabyte Aourus... überlegen, oder nicht?


----------



## Salatsauce45 (21. August 2017)

Nö, nicht mal ansatzweise. Das hat zwar nen schönen Controller, allerdings wurde drum herum förmlich Sch***e verbaut, 2 Phasen teilen sich ein PWM Signal *ohne Doppler*, dass heißt du hast effektiv nur 4 Phasen für die CPU auf größerer Fläche. Was das VRM design angeht ist man hier meiner Meinung nach eher auf B350 Niveau, als auf X370. Sollte aber trotzdem für jeden 8 Kerner mit OC reichen.


----------



## Tim1974 (21. August 2017)

Seufz, dann streich ich das Asrock wieder von meiner Liste und orientiere mich doch in Richtung Gigabyte oder Asus.
Was ist eigentlich mit MSI, ist das preiswerteste X370 von denen besser als das Asus Prime X370 Pro oder das Gigabyte?


----------



## Salatsauce45 (21. August 2017)

Nö  deswegen kann ich MSI auch nicht über 120€ empfehlen, selbst das teuerste Modell hat den selben Quark verbaut wie die billigsten B350er (lol). Man sollte aber auf sowas nicht all zuviel Acht geben, mit nem B350 Pro Carbon kann man mit 8 Kernen auch vollgas geben, ohne sich Gedanken machen zu müssen (Airflow vorrausgesetzt).

Das Asus X370 Pro hat bei weitem das beste Verhältnis zwischen Preis und Spannungsversorgung und ist in etwa gleichwertig mit dem Gigabyte Gaming 5.


----------



## Tim1974 (21. August 2017)

Salatsauce45 schrieb:


> Das Asus X370 Pro hat bei weitem das beste Verhältnis zwischen Preis und Spannungsversorgung und ist in etwa gleichwertig mit dem Gigabyte Gaming 5.



Nur das ich mindestens 10K Elkos erwarte, was anderes kauf ich nicht, denn ich möchte den PC sicherlich etwa 10 Jahre oder besser noch länger benutzen.


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (21. August 2017)

So ziemlich alle Asrock X370 Boards haben 12K. 
Welche davon auch noch eine gute Spannungsversorgung haben weiß ich jetzt nicht. 
Aber das Taichi hat eine sehr gute. Kostet aber auch 200€. 
Allerdings halten auch 5K ewig, wenn sie gut gekühlt werden. Kannst dir ja einfach einen 80mm Lüfter Vorhängen.


----------



## dagger85 (21. August 2017)

Gigabyte AORUS GA-AX370-Gaming K7
Ist für mich momentan das beste Board


----------



## Gast20180430 (21. August 2017)

dagger85 schrieb:


> Gigabyte AORUS GA-AX370-Gaming K7
> Ist für mich momentan das beste Board


Es darf bloß nix defekt gehen, da der Service/Support sehr stark nachgelassen hat - leider-


----------



## Tim1974 (21. August 2017)

Einen guten Support erwarte ich eigentlich auch, wobei ich im Garantiefall ja zunächst mal den Händler aufsuche und der dann die Abwicklung übernehmen dürfte.

Was ich nach wie vor nicht verstehe und was mir schwer fällt zu glauben, daß  Asus laut einer Aussage hier aus dem Thread angeblich 5K Elkos sowohl auf dem B350 wie X370 Board verwendet, Gigabyte aber 10K Elkos, stimmt das echt? Wenn ja wo steht das offiziell?


----------



## br0da (21. August 2017)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Nur das ich mindestens 10K Elkos erwarte, was anderes kauf ich nicht, denn ich möchte den PC sicherlich etwa 10 Jahre oder besser noch länger benutzen.



Das ist eine Milchmädchenrechnung, versteif dich nicht auf diese Werte.
Grundsäzlich sind solche Angaben auf den Betrieb bei maximal spezifizierter Temperatur (105°C) bezogen, weiter beeinflussen auch Schaltdesign und daraus resultiernde Rippleströme die Lebensdauer beträchtlich.
Wie kaufst du denn Netzteile? Dort kann man sich über 5000h Spezifikationen @105°C bei Elkos auf Basis von flüssigem Elektrolyt freuen.
Fakt ist, dass die Polymer-Typen, die auf heutigen Boards in den Wandlern sitzen, allesamt in ihrer typischen Betriebstemperatur von maximal 80°C verdammt lange leben.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (21. August 2017)

So sehe ich das auch. Hardware ist inzwischen viel zu komplex um die Qualität nur anhand der Komponenten festzumachen.
Die besten Komponenten nützen nichts, wenn aufgrund mangelnder Kühlung oder schlechtem Design die Temperaturen durch die Decke gehen.

Wenn man ein halbwegs günstiges, robustes Board will, ist das Prime X370 Pro eine sehr gute Wahl.
Wenn der Preis eine untergeordnete Rolle spielt und maximale Features und Übertaktungspotential gewünscht sind, dann empfiehlt sich das X370 Taichi oder das Crosshair VI Hero.


----------



## Tim1974 (22. August 2017)

Gute Argumente, ja das hatte ich nicht bedacht und teils auch gar nicht gewußt.
Fakt ist ja auch mal, das ich seit 2004 ein Asus P5GDC-V Deluxe habe, was heute immer noch klaglos und ohne erkennbare Alterung läuft, nichtmal die Kondensatoren sind auch nur ein wenig dicker geworden und ich vermute mal da sind auch keine 10k Elkos drauf, oder doch?

Andererseits tendiere ich beim Neukauf momentan wieder zu Gigabyte Aorus X370 Gaming 5, es gibt aber auch ein K5, was sogar ca. 50 Euro günstiger ist als das normale 5, anscheinend aber weniger Phase Spannungswandler hat, ist das der einzige Unterschied?

Trotz alle dem nervt es nicht sehr, daß die Hersteller manchmal Angaben zu den Elkos machen und manchmal nicht, egal wie teuer ein Board ist.

Achja, was die Netzteile angeht, da kaufe ich einfach die aktuellste Serie von bequiet, bei einem neuen Rechner vornehmlich Straight Power, wenn ich aber bei einem älteren Rechner, der nicht mehr viel Wert hat nur das NT mal tauschen muß, nehm ich halt ein Pure Power.


----------



## Salatsauce45 (22. August 2017)

Nimm bloß nicht das K5...das ist so ziemlich das beschissenste X370 Board, selbst das 70€ B350 von MSI hat bessere Spannungswandler.


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (22. August 2017)

Also selbst irgendwelche 5K Caps sind wahrscheinlich besser als die deines Pentium 4 Boards.


----------



## Tim1974 (22. August 2017)

Jetzt mal ehrlich, gibt es wirklich so einen riesigen Unterschied zwischen Gigabyte Aorus X370 Gaming 5 und Gaming K5? Nur ein Buchstabe mehr und das Board ist deutlich schlechter? 
Da komme ich mir als Kunde vom Hersteller doch mal wieder ziemlich verar...t vor, obwohl der Hersteller nicht Intel ist.


----------



## Salatsauce45 (22. August 2017)

Das kann dir br0da selbst bestätigen.  Du hast doch bestimmt von den kochenden VRMs des Gaming 3 gehört oder? Hat PCGH selbst getestet (06/17) und das K5 hat das selbe Layout. Glaub mir, zwischen 5 und K5 liegen Meilen. Analoger statt digitalem Controller, 4 statt 6 Phasen und deutlich schlechtere FETs. Kein wunder das die Dinger 120° heiß werden.


----------



## Tim1974 (22. August 2017)

Gut, K5 ist auf meiner no-go-Liste aufgenommen.
Also entweder Aorus  X370 Gaming 5 oder halt Prime X370 Pro oder das X370 Taichi (ist ja auch gar nicht mehr so viel teurer dann).
Wo liegen bei den dreien denn die Vor-/Nachteile (abgesehen von der doch heftigen Preisdifferenz)?


----------



## br0da (22. August 2017)

Ja, der Unterschied zwischen G5 und K5 ist nicht zu verachten.
Gigabyte bekleckert sich bei den AM4 Boards durch die Bank weg nicht mit Ruhm, was die Kühlkörper angeht.
Auch die Gaming non-K Boards könnten deutlich kühler bleiben. Aber aa die Wandler unter den Kühlkörpern hier sehr verlustarm sind, werden dort beim OC an die Kotzgrenze nicht mehr als 70°C bis vielleicht 80°C erreicht. Das ist also soweit im Rahmen.
Anders sieht das bei den günstigeren Lösungen aus, hier sind die Verluste in den Wandlern dann so hoch, dass der Kühlkörper einfach versagt, siehe z.B. hier: [Übersicht] PGA AM4 Mainboard VRM Liste - Seite 19


----------



## Crush4r (22. August 2017)

kann ich beim Gaming 5 bestätigen. die VRM's werde maximal 70 grad bei burn in tests warm. im normalen gamingbetrieb sind sie weit unterhalb von 70 grad. das gaming 3 z.B. brutzelt ja im normalen betrieb schon im eigenen saft xD


----------



## Tim1974 (22. August 2017)

Nur der Preisunterschied zwischen dem Gigabyte Aorus X370 Gaming 5 und dem Asrock X370 Taichi ist nicht mehr allzu groß, nur rund 20 Euro bei meinem Händler, da frag ich mich dann, ob es sich lohnen würde diese noch drauf zu packen und das Taichi zu nehmen?


----------



## Gast20180430 (22. August 2017)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Einen guten Support erwarte ich eigentlich auch, wobei ich im Garantiefall ja zunächst mal den Händler aufsuche und der dann die Abwicklung übernehmen dürfte


Dafür ist dein Händler aber nicht zwingend zuständig, da die Garantieansprüche nur der Käufer gegenüber dem Hersteller geltend machen kann - sofern überhaupt Garantie besteht.
Dein Händler muss dir aber Gewährleistungsansprüche (innerhalb der ersten 6 Monate) übernehmen. Nach Ablauf der 6 Monate wird's dann sehr schwierig, da dann die Beweislastumkehr eintritt.


----------



## DARPA (22. August 2017)

Was willst du denn jetzt mit nem Taichi? Ich dachte, du willst gar nicht übertakten. Weil ansonsten kannste dir das sparen.

Vergleiche in erster Linie die Ausstattung! 
Beide Modelle sind gut, aber welches nun länger hält, kannst du aus den Daten im Endeffekt nicht ableiten. Schon gar nicht die Versicherung, dass eins jetzt definitiv 10 Jahre hält. Hardware kann aus den sonderbarsten Gründen von heute auf morgen sterben, egal wie gut die Daten auf dem Datenblatt sind.

Was für mich persönlich eher gegen Gigabyte spricht ist der Bios Support bzw. die Qualität. War mir schon zu oft zu buggy oder eingeschränkt in der Umsetzung der Funktionen. In der Hinsicht habe ich mit Asrock bessere Erfahrungen gemacht, sehe die aktuell wesentlich besser aufgestellt. Aber da werden dir verschiedene User auch verschiedene Meinungen sagen, je mehr du fragst.


Aber am wichtigsten ist eigentlich, versuche nicht immer jede einzelne Schraube umzudrehen. Informieren ist gut, aber man kanns auch übertreiben und man sollte sich irgendwann auch mal entscheiden. Je länger man sucht, je mehr erwartet man ein perfektes Produkt und desto mehr wird man enttäuscht. Weil man dann wieder denkt, hätte ich doch das andere... Aber es gibt keinen Perfektionismus. Das nur als kleinen Bonustipp fürs Leben


----------



## Tim1974 (22. August 2017)

Perfektionisten werden öfter oder meistens enttäuscht im Leben, da geb ich dir recht.

Zum Thema Boardwahl, ich hab ja keinen Zeitdruck, kann mich also monatelang informieren und die Preisentwicklung beobachten, der früheste Zeitpunkt etwas zu bestellen ist wohl Oktober diesen Jahres, am liebsten wäre mir, wenn ich noch bis Anfang 2018 warten könnte, oder noch besser bis Zen2 draußen ist, soweit ich richtig informiert bin, wird man dafür aber keine neuen Boards brauchen, also macht meine Informationssuche jetzt auch schon Sinn, egal ob es eine Zen oder Zen+ oder Zen2 CPU wird.

Primär ist es richtig, daß ich die CPU nicht kaufe um sie gleich zu übertakten, ich gehe schon davon aus, daß die Leistung ab Werk mir reichen wird und ich möchte ohne Zweifel die volle Garantie behalten. Darum werd ich auch eine CPU mit boxed-Kühler kaufen und diesen auch verbauen. Sollte mir die Leistung, insbesondere die Monoleistung aber wirklich spürbar nicht ausreichen, daß also Spiele ruckeln oder Anwendungen haken, die mit moderatem OC flüssig laufen, dann werd ich mich da doch ran machen und versuchen wie weit ich mit dem Takt hoch komme, ohne die Spannung zu erhöhen, insofern möchte ich mir alle Möglichkeiten offen halten.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (23. August 2017)

Hardware/Leistung sollte man kaufen, wenn man Sie benötigt. Wenn du also jetzt mehr Performance brauchst, würde ich definitiv direkt aufrüsten.
AMD macht oft sehr optimistische Angaben auf ihren Roadmaps und haben dann im Endeffekt mehrere Monate oder gar ein Jahr Verspätung.

Sofern du die Spannung für den Dauerbetrieb nicht spürbar anhebst (z.B. von ca. 1,2 V auf 1,4 V) wird sich selbst das Asus X370 Prime langweilen.
Bevor du unnötig weiteres Geld in das Board investierst, würde ich bei deinen Ansprüchen das Geld lieber sparen und anderweitig investieren.
Selbst wenn das Board nach 7 oder 8 Jahren defekt werden sollte, so hast du alleine ca. 70 bis 80 € gegenüber dem Taichi gespart.
Außerdem läuft Ryzen zwischen 3,6 und 3,8 GHz häufig gegen eine Taktmauer. Bis zu diesem Takt kommt die CPU mit sehr wenig Spannung aus. Um dann jedoch ca. 3,9 bis 4 GHz rauszuholen muss man die Spannung häufig auf ca. 1,4 V anheben.
Mein Ryzen 5 1600 läuft z.B. absolut stabil mit 3,7 GHz und 1,2375 V. Wohingegen 3,8 GHz @ 1,3 V nicht einmal booten.
Nur weil du den Kühler der CPU wechselst, verlierst du übrigens die Garantie nicht.


----------



## Tim1974 (23. August 2017)

Das der Kühler nichts mit der Garantie zu tun hat, ist mir bewußt, ich will den Wraith Spire einsetzen, weil er mich nichts kostet, ist ja beim 1700er dabei und weil er so stabil verschraubt wird und wenig wiegt, zudem soll er angeblich ja leise sein und manche schrieben sogar, daß man damit übertakten könne, wenn auch natürlich nicht so sehr hoch, aber das hab ich ja eh nicht vor. 
Ich mag die ganzen Towerkühler eh nicht, sind mir zu hoch und zu schwer, man kommt danach auch schlecht ans Board ran.

Nach meiner Rechnung kame ich auf etwa 820 Euro mit dem X370 Taichi, mit dem Aorus X370 Gaming 5, halt 20 Euro günstiger und mit dem Prime Z370 Pro dann ca. 70 Euro günstiger. Teuer bleibt es auf jeden Fall und ob ich nun 820 oder 800 oder 750 Euro ausgebe, das macht den Kohl dann irgendwie auch nicht mehr fett, vorallem wenn ich für den Aufpreis auch mehr Optionen für mögliche künftige Aufrüstungen bekomme.

Käme man denn mit den drei Boards, dem Ryzen 1700 und Wraith Spire Kühler in einem gut durchlüfteten Gehäuse vermutlich auch auf ca. 3,7 GHz auf allen Kernen ohne nennenswerte Spannungsanhebung, oder bräuchte es dafür schon einen dickeren Kühler?


----------



## mr.4EvEr (23. August 2017)

Wenn du die VCore nicht nennenswert anhebst, wird der Wraith Spire Kühler reichen.
Ich habe selbst den 1600 mit dem kleineren Wraith Cooler übergangsweise betrieben (warten auf AM4 Kit für meinen Macho).
Die Temperatur hat sich in Prime auf unbedenkliche 62 °C eingependelt.
Das Übertaktungsergebnis wird somot eher von der Güte deines CPU Samples abhängen. Ca. 3,7 GHz solltest du bestimmt erreichen können.


----------



## Tim1974 (23. August 2017)

Noch mal ein paar Fragen zum X 370 Taichi, es verfügt ja über Bluetooth und WLAN, wenn man beides nicht nutzen möchte, läßt sich beides im BIOS oder mit einem Knopf hardwaremäßig am Board deaktivieren?
Oder wird es automatisch deaktiviert, wenn man die Antennen nicht hinten anschließt?

Gibt es auch von Asrock so einen Adapter, mit dem man die ganzen Gehäuseanschlüsse einfacher anschließen kann, analog zu dem was Asus und Gigabyte bei manchen Boards als Adapter anbieten?


----------



## Merowinger0807 (23. August 2017)

Grundsätzlich muss im BIOS deaktiviert werden. 
Aber was macht es für einen Sinn sich ein Board mit WLAN UND Bluetooth zu kaufen bzw. den Kauf in Erwägung zu ziehen wenn man dieses direkt deaktiviert? 
ASRock hat diese Q-Connectoren wie sie zB. bei Asus heissen nicht im Programm meines Wissens nach. Fand die damals bei meinem FX990 Sabertooth auch äusserst praktisch. Erstmal alle Kabel auf den Connector (ohne große Fummelei) und dann den Connector aufs Board.


----------



## Tim1974 (23. August 2017)

Merowinger0807 schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich muss im BIOS deaktiviert werden.
> Aber was macht es für einen Sinn sich ein Board mit WLAN UND Bluetooth zu kaufen bzw. den Kauf in Erwägung zu ziehen wenn man dieses direkt deaktiviert?



Das die Frage kommt, war mir klar. 
Es ist so, daß ich grundsätzlich kein WLAN betreibe, zum einen wegen der Strahlenbelastung und Sicherheit, zum anderen weil ich sowieso weder Laptop noch Tablet habe und mit dem Handy auch nicht ins Internet gehen will. Die stationären PCs via WLAN ans Internet zu hängen, finde ich davon mal abgesehen irgendwie auch ziemlich sinnfrei, die bleiben doch immer an einem Ort, wo man auch gut ein Kabel hinlegen kann.
Außerdem glaub ich auch nicht, daß WLAN so schnell, störungsfrei und sicher laufen würde wie mein 50 MBit vDSL Netzwerk.

Bluetooth hingegen würde ich ganz nett finden, damit dann z.B. Lautsprecher an den PC zu koppeln, oder Daten vom Smartphone auf den PC zu übertragen oder umgekehrt, allerdings hab ich mit Bluetooth auch bisher keine so tollen Erfahrungen gemacht (z.B. war beim einem Video mal Ton und Bild extrem zeitversetzt, ich glaube um rund 5 Sekunden!).

Wenn ich das Board kaufen wollte, dann ganz sicher nicht wegen der WLAN und Bluetooth, sondern wegen dem Powerdesign und den 12K Elkos.
Da es anscheinend ja aber auch keinen Adapter für die Gehäuseanschlüsse hat, ist es nun für mich nicht mehr die erste Wahl und so gut wie gestrichen von meiner Liste.


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (23. August 2017)

Also so kompliziert sind die Gehäusestecker jetzt auch nicht…


----------



## DARPA (23. August 2017)

Vorallem kann mir endlich mal jemand das ultimative Feature dieser Adapter erklären, wodurch ein Fehlen zum Ausschlusskriterium wird 

Die sind doch nur dafür da, alle Frontpanel Kabel ausserhalb des Gehäuses anstöpseln zu können und dann am Stück aufs Board zu stecken. Mehr ist das doch nicht?!


----------



## Merowinger0807 (23. August 2017)

DARPA schrieb:


> Vorallem kann mir endlich mal jemand das ultimative Feature dieser Adapter erklären, wodurch ein Fehlen zum Ausschlusskriterium wird
> 
> Die sind doch nur dafür da, alle Frontpanel Kabel ausserhalb des Gehäuses anstöpseln zu können und dann am Stück aufs Board zu stecken. Mehr ist das doch nicht?!



Mehr ists auch nicht. Aber grad in Kleinen Gehäusen sind die Dinger einfach praktisch. Kein Ausschlusskriterium für mich zumindest aber ein äußerst nützliches Nice to Have. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tim1974 (23. August 2017)

Ohne Adapter kann ich überhaupt nicht erkennen, in welche Richtung die kleinen Stecker ausgerichtet werden müssen, wo auf dem Board also + und - liegt, ob sie horizontal oder vertikal eingesteckt werden sollen, es gibt bei jedem Stecker genau 4 Möglichkeiten diesen anzuschließen, aber nur eine davon ist richtig! Wenn man nicht sicher ist wo der Stecker überhaupt erstmal hin muß, sind natürlich sogar noch mehr als 3 Fehler möglich.
Bei meinem uralten PC hab ich nach dem Umbau der Hardware in das neue Gehäuse nach langem probieren den Power-Knopf und Reset-Knopf richtig verkabelt bekommen, damit hab ichs dann gut sein lassen.

Auf dem Adapter sieht das sehr viel übersichtlicher und besser beschriftet aus, unabhängig davon, daß man es auch bei eingebautem Board viel besser erkennen kann.

Sogar mal angenommen, man baut das Board aus und später wieder ein, oder tauscht es auf Garantie um, ist es hinterher kinderleicht und ganz schnell ist alles wieder angeschlossen.


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (23. August 2017)

Du kannst auch ins Handbuch gucken, da erkennt man das ganz gut…


----------



## Tim1974 (23. August 2017)

Mag sein, aber erstmal muß man im Handbuch die Seite finden, davor muß man natürlich auch erstmal das Handbuch an sich finden und anschließend muß man ja immernoch erkennen, wo sich die Pins auf dem Board dann befinden und den Stecker auf die passenden Pins stecken.


----------



## DARPA (23. August 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Sollte es dann irgendwann mal dazu kommen, dass du tatsächlich einen neuen Rechner baust, dann mach das bitte bloss nicht alleine!!!

Mir streuben sich grad die Haare.


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (23. August 2017)

Das Handbuch liegt mit in dem Karton, in dem das Mainboard kommt 
Die Seite mit der entsprechenden Abbildung findet man indem man mal in das Inhaltsverzeichnis besagtem Handbuchs guckt 
Die Position der Pins ist meist unten rechts… sieht man aber auch in besagtem Handbuch. 
Und die Stecker auf die passenden Pins zu stecken sollte jetzt auch nicht so kompliziert sein, man sieht, in besagtem Handbuch, schließlich wie die Stecker orientiert werden müssen und auf welche Pins sie sollen…


----------



## blautemple (23. August 2017)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Mag sein, aber erstmal muß man im Handbuch die Seite finden, davor muß man natürlich auch erstmal das Handbuch an sich finden und anschließend muß man ja immernoch erkennen, wo sich die Pins auf dem Board dann befinden und den Stecker auf die passenden Pins stecken.



Das ist jetzt aber nicht dein Ernst oder? 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (23. August 2017)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Mag sein, aber erstmal muß man im Handbuch die Seite finden, davor muß man natürlich auch erstmal das Handbuch an sich finden und anschließend muß man ja immernoch erkennen, wo sich die Pins auf dem Board dann befinden und den Stecker auf die passenden Pins stecken.



Das kriegst du hin. Ich glaube an dich.


----------



## Seidenstrumpf (23. August 2017)

Solange du den richtigen Pin auf dem richtigen Stecker packst, ist es egal wie rum der gedreht ist.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tim1974 (23. August 2017)

Ich dachte da vorhin an mein altes Asus P5GDC-V-Deluxe, dessen Handbuch ich wohl nie mehr finden werde, hab es ja seit 2004 und bin seit dem einmal umgezogen.

Was mich am Handbuch zum einen stört ist, daß es fast immer nur in englisch ist, wenn ich dann die passende Seite gefunden habe, hab ich da eventuell eine Abbildung, die genauso aussieht wie der betreffende Bereich auf dem Board selbst, das bringt mich dann auch nicht wirklich viel weiter.

Die Pins sind ja meist in zwei Reihen übereinander angeordnet und es ist zwischen jeweils zusammengehörigen Pins keinerlei Abstand, die Beschriftung ist super klein und in englischen Abkürzungen und da es zwei Reihen Pins sind, steht manches oberhalb der oberen Reihe und manches unterhalb der unteren Reihe, oder es steht alles nur auf einer Seite und dann schräg versetzt. 
Also ist es nicht so einfach zu erkennen wo jetzt z.B. "+" des Powerknopfes ist und wo "-", hat man das heraus gefunden muß man auch noch wissen wo auf dem Stecker "+" und "-" ist, denn es ist da soweit ich weiß nie aufgedruckt.
Dieses ganze Gehäusepanel finde ich sollte genormt werden als ein einziger Stecker, der nur in einer Richtung drauf paßt und der alles abdeckt: Power, Reset, PC-Speaker, LEDs...


----------



## mr.4EvEr (23. August 2017)

1. ist das Handbuch meines Taichi sehr übersichtlich mit einem deutschen Kapitel.
2. Solltest das Handbuch nicht mehr auffinden, lässt sich dieses auch downloaden.
3. Ist in meinem Handbuch klar beschriftet, wo sich + und - befinden.
4. Ist auch auf den Kabeln eigentlich immer + und - angegeben. Das beantwortet z.B. Google:
4.a Über die Kabelfarbe: Frontpanel: Schalter und LEDs verbinden - PC-Selbstbau II: Wandlungsfahiger Wurfel ab 350 Euro
4.b Der Pfeil auf dem Stecker (sieht eher wie ein Dreieck aus) ist immer Plus.


----------



## Threshold (23. August 2017)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Dieses ganze Gehäusepanel finde ich sollte genormt werden als ein einziger Stecker, der nur in einer Richtung drauf paßt und der alles abdeckt: Power, Reset, PC-Speaker, LEDs...



Die Idee finde ich auch gut, wird sich aber nicht umsetzen lassen, da sich die Hersteller nicht auf einen Standard einigen werden können.

Aber man könnte da mal nachfragen, wieso das ein Problem ist. Gibt ja Case Hersteller, die hier im Forum einen Brückenkopf haben.


----------



## Tim1974 (24. August 2017)

Ich finde es müßte möglich sein, genauso wie es ja eine ATX-Norm gibt, die Stecker soweit zu normen, daß alles in einem Stecker vom Gehäuse ans Board angeschlossen wird. Wenn ein Gehäuse z.B. keinen Speaker hat, bliebe der Bereich hat einfach frei im Stecker.

Zurück zur Boardwahl, ist denn zu erwarten, daß demnächst, also in diesem Jahr noch neue Boards kommen, die dann vielleicht besser sind, gleich ab Werk ein aktuelles BIOS drauf haben oder andererweitige Vorteile?
Oder das die bereits verfügbaren Boards noch nenneswert im Preis fallen?
Mein momentaner Favorit, das Gigabyte Aorus X370 Gaming 5 ist ja recht weit oben angesiedelt mit ca. 207 Euro, es wundert mich, daß sie diesen Preis dafür nehmen können, wenn der Marktführer Asus das Prime X370 Pro für rund 160 Euro anbieten kann.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (24. August 2017)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Zurück zur Boardwahl, ist denn zu erwarten, daß demnächst, also in diesem Jahr noch neue Boards kommen, die dann vielleicht besser sind, gleich ab Werk ein aktuelles BIOS drauf haben oder andererweitige Vorteile?
> Oder das die bereits verfügbaren Boards noch nenneswert im Preis fallen?



Das ist eine sehr gute Frage. 
Am besten fragst du direkt mal nach, denn diese Frage können wir dir nicht beantworten, da wir leider keinen Einblick in die Entwicklung der Boardhersteller haben. 
Asus: 004921025789557
AsRock: +31-24-345-44-33
MSI: 069 - 408 93 130
Gigabyte: +49-40-25 33 040


----------



## Salatsauce45 (24. August 2017)

Es werden von Asus noch TUF Boards kommen, bin mir aber nicht sicher ob die für beide FCHs kommen werden.


----------



## Tim1974 (24. August 2017)

FSHs? 

TUF-Boards könnten ja interessant werden, die haben dann hoffentlich auch 10K Nichicon Elkos oder sogar nicht was besseres, vielleicht sollte ich darauf noch warten. 

Was mich bezüglich Boards und Gehäuse allgemein noch wundert ist, daß es noch kein Board gibt, was eine am Gehäuse direkt befestigte Backplate mitbringt, so daß man auch >2 kg Kühler drann hängen und den Rechner damit vielleicht sogar transportieren kann.


----------



## Salatsauce45 (24. August 2017)

Sry, meinte FCH - Fusion Controller Hub also AMD Chipsatz.

Eine Kühlerunterstützung braucht man nicht, das halten die Boards locker aus beim Transport.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (24. August 2017)

Salatsauce45 schrieb:


> Sry, meinte FCH - Fusion Controller Hub also AMD Chipsatz.
> 
> Eine Kühlerunterstützung braucht man nicht, das halten die Boards locker aus beim Transport.



Richtig. Mir ist der Kühler (HR-02 Macho, knapp 1 Kg Gewicht) noch nie abgefallen oder hat andere Probleme gemacht.
Wenn man gar nicht traut und mit dem PC weite Strecken fährt, kann sich auch überlegen den PC hinzulegen. Sodass der Kühler im Prinzip nicht hängt sonder steht.
Aber selbst das ist eigentlich nie notwendig. Die Befestigungen für die Kühler sind (samt Backplate) meistens so steif , das es (müsste Haswell oder Skylake gewesen sein) sogar zwischenzeitlich Probleme mit durchgebogenen Heatspreadern gab.
Das lag aber auch an dem Einsparwahn von Intel sowie ein paar Schmieden, die nach dem Motto "viel hilft viel" die Schrauben angezogen haben.


----------



## Tim1974 (25. August 2017)

mr.4EvEr schrieb:


> Die Befestigungen für die Kühler sind (samt Backplate) meistens so steif , das es (müsste Haswell oder Skylake gewesen sein) sogar zwischenzeitlich Probleme mit durchgebogenen Heatspreadern gab.
> Das lag aber auch an dem Einsparwahn von Intel sowie ein paar Schmieden, die nach dem Motto "viel hilft viel" die Schrauben angezogen haben.



Tja, Intel halt, was soll man da sagen... Wer die Dinger kauft, ist meiner Ansicht nach aber auch selber schuld. 
Es lag da aber auch an der Platinendicke, die Intel wohl seit Skylake verringert hat und am LGA-Sockel, der die CPU-Platine nicht unterstützt, ist halt eine sehr filigrane Lösung, dem Hersteller kann es ja recht sein, wenn er als bald die nächste CPU verkaufen kann... 

Das Problem mit sehr schweren Kühlern, hat aber nicht nur was mit Intel-CPUs zu tun, denn die Kühler belasten ja auch das Mainboard, so daß bei einem ruppigen Transport eventuell feine Risse auftreten und Leitbahnen beschädigt werden konnen, aber ich nehme auch an, das es meist gut geht, wenn man sich etwas vor sieht.
Wären aber die Kühler wirklich noch deutlich schwerer als z.B. ein Noctua NH-D15, dann würden sicherlich auch eher Schäden auftreten, darum meine Idee mit der Befestigung des Kühlers am Gehäuse und nicht am Mainboard.


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (25. August 2017)

Das lag nicht am Sockel, das lag daran, das die Kühlerhersteller sich nicht an die Intelspezifikationen gehalten haben und der Anpressdruck somit viel zu groß war. 
Und nicht der Heatspreader hat sich verbogen, sondern wohl eher die Platine. Heatspreader sind Konstruktions- und Materialbedingt sehr steif. 
Wenn du nicht gerade deinen Rechner aus dem dritten Stock wirfst passiert da mit einem großen Kühler auch nichts. 
Wenn du den Rechner transportieren willst kannst du den Kühler ja auch einfach kurz abmontieren.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (25. August 2017)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> darum meine Idee mit der Befestigung des Kühlers am Gehäuse und nicht am Mainboard.



Und genau dann werden Schäden am Mainboard auftreten. 
Du schraubst den Kühler am Gehäuse fest - wie bekommst du dann den nötigen Anpressdruck zwischen Kühler und CPU?
Indem dass du die Schrauben hinten am Gehäuse so fest anziehst, dass sich das Board durchbiegt?

Hast du was bei den Herstellern erreicht?

Edit: Die Kühler-Board-Diskussion hat sich erledigt:


Tim1974 schrieb:


> Darum denke ich ist der Wraith Cooler für mich eigentlich die ideale Lösung.


----------



## DARPA (25. August 2017)

Schon vergessen?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XByL6tRPSBM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tim1974 (25. August 2017)

Schnuetz1 schrieb:


> Und genau dann werden Schäden am Mainboard auftreten.
> Du schraubst den Kühler am Gehäuse fest - wie bekommst du dann den nötigen Anpressdruck zwischen Kühler und CPU?
> Indem dass du die Schrauben hinten am Gehäuse so fest anziehst, dass sich das Board durchbiegt?



Gut möglich, da müßte man sich dann halt was einfallen lassen, vielleicht das gesamte Mainboard auf der Rückseite mit einer dicken Backplate ausstatten und den Kühler dann daran fest schrauben.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (25. August 2017)

Dann hat man wieder solche Probleme:



TurnIP2k schrieb:


> Ich bekomme die 3 Schrauben zum befestigen des Mainboards links / Mitte aber nicht rechts rein.
> Genau da wo die Backplate ist, ist der Abstand zu den Abstandhaltern zu groß und daher kann ich die Schrauben nicht reindrehen.



-> Inkompatible Gehäuse

Leute, welche so einen großen Kühler benötigen würden, kaufen sich eh eine Custom-WaKü.


----------



## Tim1974 (25. August 2017)

Ich dachte da dann auch an ein spezielles Gehäuse, was direkt für diese Art Mainboards konzipiert werden würde, also wäre dann die dicke Mainboard-Backplate gleichzeitig der Mainboardtray und würde oben und unten, vorne und hinten am Gehäuse verschraubt werden, oder oben und unten in das Gehäuse auf Schienen reingeschoben werden.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (25. August 2017)

Dann solltest du dir mal schleunigst ein vernünftiges CAD-Programm installieren und mal anfangen, da ich darauf tippe, dass kein Gehäusehersteller in den nächsten 5 Jahren so ein Case auf den Markt bringen wird.


----------



## Tim1974 (25. August 2017)

Darauf tippe ich leider auch. 

Spaß würde es mir schon sehr machen, selbst sowas zu entwickeln, aber dazu fehlt mir letztendlich nicht nur das CAD-Programm und die Fähigkeit dieses zu bedienen, sondern auch die Werkstatt um aus Stahlblech so ein Gehäuse und Mainboard mit Backplate herzustellen.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (25. August 2017)

Wenn du vernünftige CAD-Daten hast, kannst du das irgendwo fertigen lassen. 
Das sehe ich nicht als Problem.

Kostentechnisch sehe ich es aber als eher unrentabel an.


----------



## Tim1974 (25. August 2017)

Ja, das würde sicher ein extrem teures und schweres Gehäuse werden, wenn ich das komplett frei entwerfen könnte. 
Dafür aber eines für die Ewigkeit.


----------



## Salatsauce45 (25. August 2017)

So das Asus TUF wurde in einem Foreneintrag bestätigt, zumindest mit B350.


----------



## Tim1974 (25. August 2017)

Beim TUF hörte ich aber, daß es zumindest in der Vergangenheit mit manchen Gehäusen Probleme geben konnte, wenn die Abstandshalter zwischen Tray und Board nicht hoch genug sind für die Backplate.
Ich schaue mir aber das neue TUF auf jedenfall mal genauer an, bevor ich mich entscheide, sollte es keine Probleme mit dem Einbau geben und 10K-Elkos haben und bezahlbar sein, also nicht über 220 Euro liegen, wäre es in meiner engeren Wahl.


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (25. August 2017)

Die Backplate könnte man rein theoretisch auch abmontieren, erfüllt sowieso keinen größeren Zweck


----------



## Tim1974 (26. August 2017)

Na ich denke sie soll das Board stabilisieren, damit es schwere Kühler besser aushält, als ein 0815-Board.
Wenn man sie sowieso abmontieren will, finde ich macht es doch wenig Sinn sich ein TUF-Board zu kaufen.


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (26. August 2017)

Schmeißt du dein PC regelmäßig rum?
Nein?
Dann wüsste ich auch nicht was dir die Backplate bringen soll. 
Vor einem Transport kann man den Kühler auch einfach abmontieren, oder den Rechner hinlegen, sodass der Kühler auf dem Mainboard steht. 
Außerdem sind Platinen auch nicht so empfindlich, dass sie mal eben einfach so von einem Kühler kaputt gehen.


----------



## Tim1974 (26. August 2017)

Mich nervt halt die Empfehlung des Kühlerherstellers, den Kühler (ab einem bestimmten Gewicht) vor dem Transport abzunehmen, so einfach und spaßig ist eine Kühlerdemontage und neue Montage auch wieder nicht, insbesondere wenn man bedenkt, daß bei der AMD-Plattform manchmal der Kühler so festkleben kann, daß er die CPU mit aus dem Sockel zieht.

Mir ist zwar noch nie ein Tower umgekippt, aber daß man beim hin und her tragen mal unbeabsichtigt gegen eine Türzarge stößt oder ihn etwas hart absetzt, weil man denkt, er wäre schon auf dem Boden oder ähnliches, kann schnell mal passieren. Darum hab ich gerne eine robuste Lösung, so daß ich mir hinterher keine Sorgen machen muß...


----------



## Ace (26. August 2017)

MSI B350 Tomahawk ist ein gutes Board sehr zu empfehlen!


----------



## pope82 (26. August 2017)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Darauf tippe ich leider auch.
> 
> Spaß würde es mir schon sehr machen, selbst sowas zu entwickeln, aber dazu fehlt mir letztendlich nicht nur das CAD-Programm und die Fähigkeit dieses zu bedienen, sondern auch die Werkstatt um aus Stahlblech so ein Gehäuse und Mainboard mit Backplate herzustellen.



die richtigen steckplätze am mainboard nicht finden, aber ein gehäuse entwerfn wollen 
aber jetz mal ernsthaft: du trollst doch oder ?


----------



## Tim1974 (27. August 2017)

pope82 schrieb:


> die richtigen steckplätze am mainboard nicht finden, aber ein gehäuse entwerfn wollen



Sich mit einer veralteten undurchsichtigen elektronischen Lösung nicht anfreunden zu können, oder auf einem völlig anderen Gebiet etwas neues zu entwerfen, was hat das miteinander zu tun? 

Im übrigen, anstatt Andere des trollens zu bezichtigen solltest du dir vielleicht besser mal einen Duden zulegen oder tippen lernen.


----------



## Threshold (27. August 2017)

Das Dilemma beim Case bau ist, dass du das so bauen musst, damit es auch brauchbar ist.
Einfach sich was ausdenken reicht da nicht. Das muss man auch so konstruieren können.
Dann musst du dir ein Panel basteln. Also entweder etwas integrieren oder selbst was bauen. So oder so musst du dir überlegen, wie du das machst.
Ein Werkzeugmacher und ein Karosseriebauer könnten dir dann sicher das Case bauen.
Aber für die Ewigkeit ist es nicht.


----------



## Tim1974 (27. August 2017)

Ein weiteres Problem wird die EMV sein, die man ja einhalten muß, man müßte wohl also eine umfangreiche Strahlungsmessung durchführen (lassen).


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (27. August 2017)

Die EMV-Messung eines im Handel erhältlichen Benchtable möchte ich mal sehen. 

Ob bei einem Casemoddingwettbewerb einer von der Strahlenschutzbehörde steht wage ich auch zu bezweifeln. 

Solange du das Case was du baust nicht in den Handel gibst ist eine EMV-Messung sowieso nicht vonnöten.


----------



## Threshold (28. August 2017)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ein weiteres Problem wird die EMV sein, die man ja einhalten muß, man müßte wohl also eine umfangreiche Strahlungsmessung durchführen (lassen).



Du baust das ja für dich alleine. Da macht es nichts, wenn nur du verstrahlst. 
Die Vollglas Case sind ja auch nicht wirklich gesichert.


----------



## pope82 (28. August 2017)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Sich mit einer veralteten undurchsichtigen elektronischen Lösung nicht anfreunden zu können, oder auf einem völlig anderen Gebiet etwas neues zu entwerfen, was hat das miteinander zu tun?
> 
> Im übrigen, anstatt Andere des trollens zu bezichtigen solltest du dir vielleicht besser mal einen Duden zulegen oder tippen lernen.



99,9% aller menschen bekommen das problemlos hin, nur du nicht. liegt das jetzt an dir, oder daran das es  zu kompliziert ist. die antwort überlasse ich dir.

und zum trollen: 

Deine aussage war: 

"Mag sein, aber erstmal muß man im Handbuch die Seite finden, davor muß man natürlich auch erstmal das Handbuch an sich finden und anschließend muß man ja immernoch erkennen, wo sich die Pins auf dem Board dann befinden und den Stecker auf die passenden Pins stecken."

du bist seit 6 jahren in einem hardware-forum unterwegs, hast über 2000 beiträge, bist aber nicht in der lage ein paar kabel gemäß anleitung anzuschließen!?
der gedanke, dass das nur ein scherz sein kann, ist nicht so abwegig, oder?
Und ja, ich habe ein "e" vergessen. herzlichen glückwunsch....

aber mal BTT: ein eigenes case zu entwerfen und es dann bauen zu lassen, ist eigentlich echt eine super idee. leider so aufwendig/teuer, dass es eigentlich keinen sinn macht, außer man kann es wirklich selbst, zumindest größtenteils.


----------



## kmf (28. August 2017)

Bestes Bord ==>  meins


----------



## Threshold (28. August 2017)

Echt? Gigabreit?


----------



## Tim1974 (28. August 2017)

pope82 schrieb:


> 99,9% aller menschen bekommen das problemlos hin, nur du nicht. liegt das jetzt an dir, oder daran das es  zu kompliziert ist. die antwort überlasse ich dir.
> 
> und zum trollen:
> 
> ...



Die 99,9% möchte ich mal sehen, selbst unter den einigermaßen PC-Erfahrenen! 

Ich kenn auch einige Leute, die alle seit Jahrzehnten mit PCs arbeiten, keiner von denen könnte auch nur annähernd einen PC zusammenbauen, gemessen an denen bin ich ein echter Freak , und das sind alles keine dummen Leute, haben alle Abitur und oft auch Studium.

Die Probleme beim Anschließen (bezogen auf meine Board aus den Jahren 2004 und 2011) sind:

a) man kann die kleine Beschriftung schwer lesen, eingebaut im Gehäuse fast gar nicht mehr
b) die Beschriftung sind nur Abkürzungen, die man erstmal entschlüsseln muß
c) man kommt schlecht an die Stecker heran, wenn einige schon stecken, weil sie so klein sind, manche sind doppelt, manche auch einzelnd
d) man kann sich nicht sicher sein, ob die Stecker vertikal oder horizontal gesteckt werden müssen
e) man weiß oft nicht wo Plus und Minus auf dem Stecker liegt
f) da die Stecker abgesehen vom Power- und Reset-Knopf meiner Ansicht nach auch keine wichtige Funktion erfüllen, hat man in der Regel kaum wirklich Motivation, sich damit stundenlang nach dem try&error-Prinzip zu beschäftigen
g) wird es von Board zu Bord, je nach Hersteller und Modell kleinere bis größere Unterschiede geben


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (28. August 2017)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> a) man kann die kleine Beschriftung schwer lesen, eingebaut um Gehäuse fast gar nicht mehr


Anleitung...? Wenn man die verloren hat gibt es die auch noch um Internet.


Tim1974 schrieb:


> b) die Beschriftung sind nur Abkürzungen, die man erstmal entschlüsseln muß


Stimmt. PWR BTN zum Beispiel ist echt kompliziert. 


Tim1974 schrieb:


> c) man kommt schlecht an die Stecker heran, wenn einige schon stecken, weil sie so klein sind, manche sind doppelt, manche auch einzelnd


Wenn man Probleme hat mit den Fingern die Stecker aufzustecken könnte man auch eine kleine Flachzange nehmen, dann kommt man da ran. Ein Mindestmaß an Feinmotorik vorausgesetzt.


Tim1974 schrieb:


> d) man kann sich nicht sicher sein, ob die Stecker vertikal oder horizontal gesteckt werden müssen


Stimmt. Das steht ja auch gar nicht im Handbuch oder der Beschriftung auf dem Mainboard.


Tim1974 schrieb:


> e) man weiß oft nicht wo Plus und Minus auf dem Stecker liegt


Das steht entweder auf dem Stecker, oder es ist egal.


Tim1974 schrieb:


> f) da die Stecker abgesehen vom Power- und Reset-Knopf meiner Ansicht nach auch keine wichtige Funktion erfüllen, hat man in der Regel kaum wirklich Motivation, sich damit stundelang nach dem try&error-Prinzip zu beschäftigen


Du kannst doch einfach den Power und Reset Button anschließen...? Was willst du da großartig ausprobieren...?


Tim1974 schrieb:


> g) wird es von Board zu Bord, je nach Hersteller und Modell kleinere bis größere Unterschiede geben


Die Stecker sind alle die gleichen, nur die Position ist ggf. etwas unterschiedlich. Sind schon phänomenale Unterschiede.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> einzelnd





Tim1974 schrieb:


> vielleicht besser mal einen Duden zulegen oder tippen lernen.


----------



## Threshold (28. August 2017)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ich kenn auch einige Leute, die alle seit Jahrzehnten mit PCs arbeiten, keiner von denen könnte auch nur annähernd einen PC zusammenbauen, gemessen an denen bin ich ein echter Freak , und das sind alles keine dummen Leute, haben alle Abitur und oft auch Studium.



Das hat mit dumm nichts zu tun.
Ich kann weder Geige noch Klavier spielen oder Tango tanzen.
Aber man kann es lernen.
Jeder, der noch nie einen PC zusammengebaut hat, weiß nicht, wo er beginnen muss.
Aber wenn man es ihm erklärt, es ihm zeigt, er unter Anleitung selbst was macht, wird er es eines Tages können.


----------



## Tim1974 (28. August 2017)

Stimmt, ich hab es ja auch gelernt, ich hab schon insgesamt 3 PCs fast komplett selbst zusammen gebaut, allerdings in einem Zeitraum von etwa 22 Jahren, aber auch viel selbst erweitert bzw. umgerüstet (RAM, Karten, Laufwerke, Lüfter, Netzteile), was natürlich weniger anspruchsvoll ist.
Bisher hat es immer geklappt, bis auf einen Freezer 7 Pro, den ich nicht geschafft habe selbst zu installieren, sind halte die doofen Push-Pins und damals hab ichs knieend unterm Tisch mit schlechter Beleuchtung versucht, ohne davor je einen Kühler installiert zu haben, mit den Noctuas hingegen ging es von Beginn an super, allerdings auf dem Tisch und mit besserem Licht. 
Das mit den Gehäuseanschlüssen ist aber das schlimmste Gefrickel beim Zusammenbau, was auch am meisten nervt, das wird ja z.B. auch hier beschrieben:
PC selbst bauen: Mainboard richtig verkabeln | PCGH-Basiswissen ( MSI Z87-G45 Gaming ) - YouTube


----------



## Threshold (28. August 2017)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Stimmt, ich hab es ja auch gelernt, ich hab schon insgesamt 3 PCs *fast komplett* selbst zusammen gebaut, allerdings in einem Zeitraum von etwa 22 Jahren, aber auch viel selbst erweitert bzw. umgerüstet (RAM, Karten, Laufwerke, Lüfter, Netzteile), was natürlich weniger anspruchsvoll ist.



Also fast komplett? 
Gingen dir die Teile aus oder sind Teile übrig geblieben, von denen du nicht wusstest, wo sie hingehören? 



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Bisher hat es immer geklappt, bis auf einen Freezer 7 Pro, den ich nicht geschafft habe selbst zu installieren, sind halte die doofen Push-Pins und damals hab ichs knieend unterm Tisch mit schlechter Beleuchtung versucht, ohne davor je einen Kühler installiert zu haben, mit den Noctuas hingegen ging es von Beginn an super, allerdings auf dem Tisch und mit besserem Licht.
> Das mit den Gehäuseanschlüssen ist aber das schlimmste Gefrickel beim Zusammenbau, was auch am meisten nervt, das wird ja z.B. auch hier beschrieben:
> PC selbst bauen: Mainboard richtig verkabeln | PCGH-Basiswissen ( MSI Z87-G45 Gaming ) - YouTube



Push Pins sind recht einfach. Eindrücken, einrasten lassen, fertig.


----------



## Tim1974 (28. August 2017)

Fast komplett schrieb ich, weil ich einmal nicht sicher war, ob ich alle Gehäuseanschlüsse verkabelt hatte und im anderen Fall es sich um einen Umbau handelte, bei dem ich zwar das Board für die Kühlermontage raus nehmen mußte, es aber an den Gehäuseanschlüssen drann ließ, somit hab ich das Problem elegant umschifft. 
Im dritten Fall, habe ich alles zusammengebaut bis eben wieder mal die Gehäuseanschlüssen abgesehen von Power und Reset natürlich und die CPU war schon im Board drinn, mußte ich also nicht einsetzen, hab ich aber auch schon gemacht beim Versuch meinen i7 mit einem neuen Board zu retten.
Ich hab also alles schonmal gemacht, nur eben nicht jedes mal alles. 
Durch die langen Abstände dazwischen, hab ich aber natürlich vieles wieder vergessen und mußte es mir dann neu aneignen oder halt probieren.

Trotzdem, insgesamt war meine Erfolgsquote deutlich höher als wenn ich den PC zu meinen damaligen PC-Händlern (kleinen Bastel-Läden) gebracht habe, denn die haben mich doch immer wieder gerne besch... mit anscheinend B-Ware oder defekten Teilen und teils auch schlampigen Installationen.


----------



## kmf (28. August 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Echt? Gigabreit?


Jo 

... wirst lachen, ich bin rundum happy mit dem neuen Rechner. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Threshold (28. August 2017)

Das freut mich für dich.


----------



## Tim1974 (17. September 2017)

Ich möchte nochmal auf das *Asrock X370 Killer SLI* zu sprechen kommen.
Eigentlich könnte das nämlich das ideale Board für mich sein, es hat ja anscheinend 12K Elkos aus Japan und anscheinend auch eine sehr hochwertige Spannungsversorgung mit 12 Phasen und 45A Premium Power Cokes.

Jetzt zu den Fragen, ist das Board vom Powerdesign und Kühlung her merklich besser als das Asus Prime X370 Pro und eventuell sogar als das Gigabyte Aorus X370 Gaming 5?


----------



## br0da (17. September 2017)

Nein.


----------



## Tim1974 (17. September 2017)

Ich seh gerade, in der Beschreibung zum Asrock X370 Killer SLI finde ich keine Informationen über USB3.1, hat es das etwas nicht?
Bei den Speichertaktfrequenzen finde ich auch widersprüchliche Angaben bei manchen Händlern.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (18. September 2017)

Also... laut Herstellerseite hat es USB 3.1, sogar 12 an der Zahl 1 x Typ C, 4 x Front und 7 x Rear! Ob man denen aber trauen kann...


----------



## DARPA (18. September 2017)

Das sind aber alles 3.1 Gen1 - also nur USB 3.0. Richtiges USB 3.1 mit 10 Gbps hat das Board nicht.

Es ist überhaupt komisch, dass kein einziges AM4 Board die USB 3.1 des PCH nutzt. Es gibt nur 7 Boards, die überhaupt USB 3.1 anbieten und die nutzen alle nen ASM Chip.
Hängt das mit der fehlenden PCIe GEN3 Zertifizierung des Promontary zusammen?


----------



## hendrosch (18. September 2017)

Also beim Prime Pro hängt der Interne 3.1 Gen2 Anschluss glaube am PCH. 

Gesendet von meinem XT1650 mit Tapatalk


----------



## DARPA (18. September 2017)

Du hast recht. Ich hatte nach intern gefiltert und bei extern geschaut 
Ziehe meine Aussage zurück, gibt doch viele Boards die den PCH für USB 3.1 nutzen.

Aber das X370 Killer SLI hat trotzdem kein vollwertiges 3.1


----------



## Tim1974 (18. September 2017)

Danke für die Info! 
Ist ja wirklich schwer das perfekte Board zu finden, wo alles perfekt gelöst ist und was trotzdem nicht über 200 Euro kostet.


----------



## blautemple (18. September 2017)

Du wirst nie das perfekte Produkt finden, such einfach das raus welches deine Anforderungen am besten deckt...


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (18. September 2017)

DARPA schrieb:


> Das sind aber alles 3.1 Gen1 - also nur USB 3.0. Richtiges USB 3.1 mit 10 Gbps hat das Board nicht.



Danke für den Hinweis... an die sinnlose Umbenennung hab ich gar nicht mehr gedacht. 

Naja immerhin kann ich jetzt behaupten das mein Z87-Board USB 3.1 hat... sorry USB 3.1 Gen1.


----------



## blautemple (18. September 2017)

Da wüsste ich aber auch mal gerne wissen wer sich den Quark ausgedacht hat, jetzt kocht jeder Anbieter sein eigenes Süppchen und der Käufer kann erst mal ewig recherchieren wer denn jetzt was verbaut hat


----------



## Threshold (18. September 2017)

Und dann die USB 3.1 Gen2 Header, wo jeder Hersteller jetzt auch sein Süppchen kocht und du irgendwann Case hast, die den falschen Stecker dafür besitzen -- passt nicht.
Wird Zeit, dass da mal ein einheitlicher Standard kommt, der vor allem nicht so empfindliche Verbindungen bringt wie die USB 3 Header. Die sind für den Arsch.


----------



## blautemple (18. September 2017)

Gibt es da nicht schon einen Quasi Standard? 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tim1974 (18. September 2017)

Gibt es überhaupt schon (bezahlbare) Gehäuse, die echte USB3.1 Ports am Front- oder Deckel-Panel haben?
Was würde denn passieren, wenn man ein USB3.0 Frontpanel an einen USB3.1-Mainboardanschluss steckt, würde man den mit Gewalt angesteckt bekommen?


----------



## DARPA (18. September 2017)

blautemple schrieb:


> Gibt es da nicht schon einen Quasi Standard?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Für interne 3.1 (da real one^^) Header gibt es im Grunde 3 Standard Typen.

1) 20-Pin Key A für 1x Typ A oder 1x Typ C Anschluss
2) 20-Pin Key B für 2x Typ A Anschluss
3) 40-Pin für 2x Typ A oder 2x Typ C

->  Wobei alle Boards und Gehäuse, die ich bisher gesehen hab, Variante 1)  verwenden. Ich schätze also mal, die Industrie wird quasi einen Standard  etablieren.



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Was würde denn passieren, wenn man ein USB3.0 Frontpanel an einen USB3.1-Mainboardanschluss steckt, würde man den mit Gewalt angesteckt bekommen?



Manche Experten schaffen alles ^^


----------



## Tim1974 (18. September 2017)

Ja, vorallem wenn der Anschluss sich sehr ähnlich sehen sollte und zumindest mit etwas Gewalt auch paßt, kann das sicher leicht passieren.
Das Problem ist beim PC-Zusammenbauen nämlich nach meiner Erfahrung, daß einem zwar immer eingebläut wird, alles ohne Gewalt und möglichst behutsam zu machen, so aber viele Stecker ganz und gar nicht ran gehen, z.B. der dicke ATX-Stecker vom NT zum MB oder der P4 und P8 Stecker, ohne etwas Mut und Kraft bekomme ich die nie und nimmer angeschlossen.
Wenn man sich an diesen Widerstand gewöhnt, kann es schon mal passieren, daß man auch an der falschen Stelle zuviel Kraft ausübt und dann wirklich was kaputt geht.

Könnte das Board denn dann Schaden nehmen, wenn man USB3.1 an einen USB3.0 Gehäusepanel anschließt?


----------



## DARPA (18. September 2017)

USB 3.0 und 3.1 Header sehen völlig unterschiedlich aus. Wer da auch nur auf die Idee kommt, die zusammen stecken zu wollen, sollte sich ganz weit von technischen Geräten fern halten.

Ein bisschen Kraft braucht man immer, aber man merkt ja schon beim ansetzen, ob ein Stecker passt oder nicht.


----------



## Threshold (19. September 2017)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Was würde denn passieren, wenn man ein USB3.0 Frontpanel an einen USB3.1-Mainboardanschluss steckt, würde man den mit Gewalt angesteckt bekommen?



Vermutlich nicht.
Und einen USB 3.1 Gen2 Anschluss vom Case gibt es ja noch nicht.
Und Asus und Asrock haben ja Sata Express entsorgt. Dabei bieten sie ein Panel mit USB 3.1 Gen2 an -- mit genau der Sata Express Schnittstelle, die sie entsorgt haben. Echt lustig.
Ich gehe also stark davon aus, dass wir demnächst ein Panel sehen werden, das einen passenden Stecker für den USB 3.1 Gen2 Header haben wird.
Der passt dann natürlich nur bei den Hersteller und nicht bei den anderen.


----------



## blautemple (19. September 2017)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Könnte das Board denn dann Schaden nehmen, wenn man USB3.1 an einen USB3.0 Gehäusepanel anschließt?



Wenn du das schaffst ist definitiv das ganze Board im Arsch. Du versuchst doch auch nicht den ATX Stecker in den EPS Anschluss zu hämmern...


----------



## Tim1974 (19. September 2017)

Was ist denn jetzt wieder EPS?

Also auch bei den USB-Standards blicken ich nicht mehr so recht durch, mehr als 3.0 hatte ich ja auch nie in Benutzung.
Kam danach 3.1 Gen1 und dann 3.1 Gen2? Falls ja wie unterscheiden sich beide voneinander?
Ich hätte es besser gefunden dann statt 3.1 Gen2 einfach 3.2 zu wählen.


----------



## DARPA (19. September 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und einen USB 3.1 Gen2 Anschluss vom Case gibt es ja noch nicht.



Doch, es gibt bereits Gehäuse mit 3.1 Stecker. U.a. von Lian Li, Phanteks und InWin.
Und die nutzen glaube alle den 20 Pin Key A (genau wie auf allen Boards bisher). Deswegen schrieb ich, es wird sich wahrscheinlich eine Variante als Standard durchsetzen.




Tim1974 schrieb:


> Was ist denn jetzt wieder EPS?
> 
> Also auch bei den USB-Standards blicken ich nicht mehr so recht durch, mehr als 3.0 hatte ich ja auch nie in Benutzung.
> Kam danach 3.1 Gen1 und dann 3.1 Gen2? Falls ja wie unterscheiden sich beide voneinander?
> Ich hätte es besser gefunden dann statt 3.1 Gen2 einfach 3.2 zu wählen.



EPS = 4/8 Pin CPU Stromversorgung

3.1 Gen1 = im Prinzip anderer Name für USB 3.0
3.1 Gen 2 = vollwertiges USB 3.1 mit 10 Gbps Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit


----------



## Tim1974 (19. September 2017)

EPS habe ich bisher immer der Einfachheit halber P4/P8 genannt, steht ja auch auf den NT-Steckern so drauf, auch wenn man beim P4-Stecker oft an den guten alten Pentium4 denkt...
Gefährlich ist die Ähnlichkeit der P4/P8-Stecker zu den VGA-Steckern.

Wenn USB3.1 Gen1 im Prinzip dann nur USB3.0 ist, finde ich ist das ja eine echte Täuschung, man denkt etwas neueres und schnelleres zu bekommen und bekommt dann doch nur 3.0 unter neuem Namen? 
Gibt es eigentlich schon Geräte für USB3.1 Gen2?


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (19. September 2017)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Gefährlich ist die Ähnlichkeit der P4/P8-Stecker zu den VGA-Steckern.


Solange du die Stecker nicht bearbeitest kriegst du den EPS nicht in die PCIe Buchsen und umgekehrt.


----------



## Tim1974 (19. September 2017)

Na ich mache solche Fehler zum Glück auch nicht, weil ich mir vor dem Anstecken die Beschriftung auf dem Stecker anschaue.

Richtig schwer bis zum Einrasten geht vorallem der breite ATX-Stecker rein, da biegt sich das Board bei durch, fast genauso der EPS.
Das stört mich immer noch, ich hab sogar beim ATX-Stecker versucht mit 1-2 Fingern das Board an der Stelle von unten zu unterstützen, damit es sich möglichst wenig durch biegt.
Gibts da noch irgendeinen Trick, etwas was man an der Stelle zwischen Mainboardtray und Board klemmen kann oder ähnliches, oder nehmt Ihr das einfach so hin, daß sich das Board dabei etwas durchbiegt?

Noch ergänzend die Frage bezogen auf AM4-Boards, sind die genauso aufgebaut, was die Lagen und die Stabilität des PCBs angeht wie LGA1150-Boards?
Ist eigentlich ein X370-Board stabiler, weil es mehr Lagen hat als ein B350-Board?


----------



## pope82 (19. September 2017)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Na ich mache solche Fehler zum Glück auch nicht, weil ich mir vor dem Anstecken die Beschriftung auf dem Stecker anschaue.
> 
> Noch ergänzend die Frage bezogen auf AM4-Boards, sind die genauso aufgebaut, was die Lagen und die Stabilität des PCBs angeht wie LGA1150-Boards?
> Ist eigentlich ein X370-Board stabiler, weil es mehr Lagen hat als ein B350-Board?



ich stelle mir die frage eigentlich bei fast jedem deiner beiträge, aber ich frage jetzt mal an dieser stelle:
wieso willst du das eigentlich wissen? ich kann einfach nie nur einen einzigen  praktischen nutzen in deinen fragen erkennen. einfach nur sinnfreies blabla.....


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (20. September 2017)

Ne ähnliche Frage wäre: "Warum hat die Spinne acht Beine? Ich meine sechs würden reichen, oder wie seht ihr das?" 

Könnte Langeweile sein... natürlich reine Vermutung.


----------



## Salatsauce45 (20. September 2017)

Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Ne ähnliche Frage wäre: "Warum hat die Spinne acht Beine? Ich meine sechs würden reichen, oder wie seht ihr das?"



Weil die Spinne kein Insekt ist, bruuh....


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (20. September 2017)

Ja das stimmt, aber ziehe ihr zwei Beine aus und sie rennt immer noch weg.  

PS: Hast in Biologie super aufgepasst!


----------



## blautemple (20. September 2017)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Na ich mache solche Fehler zum Glück auch nicht, weil ich mir vor dem Anstecken die Beschriftung auf dem Stecker anschaue.
> 
> Richtig schwer bis zum Einrasten geht vorallem der breite ATX-Stecker rein, da biegt sich das Board bei durch, fast genauso der EPS.
> Das stört mich immer noch, ich hab sogar beim ATX-Stecker versucht mit 1-2 Fingern das Board an der Stelle von unten zu unterstützen, damit es sich möglichst wenig durch biegt.
> ...



Einfach rein damit, da bricht nichts. Ein Mainboard ist keine dünne Sperrholzplatte die bricht wenn du sie einmal böse anschaust


----------



## Tim1974 (20. September 2017)

Vor einigen Monaten meine ich gelesen zu haben, das Mainboards aus Layern (Einzelschichten) bestehen und wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe, hatten die X370-Boards da zwei mehr als die B350-Boards, allerdings weiß ich nicht ob das für alle Boards gillt?
Außerdem hat die Layeranzahl vermutlich andere Gründe als die Bruchsicherheit.

Bei mir ist das nur halt so, daß ich alles sehr perfektionistisch plane und auch umsetzen will, also mir auch kleinste Fehler beim Zusammenbau eigentlich nicht verzeihe und hinterher oft mit mir hadere, obwohl eigentlich alles funktioniert.
Außerdem macht es mir auch Spaß einen tieferen Einblick in die Materie zu gewinnen, das ganze ist ja auch wirklich nicht uninteressant, finde ich zumindest.


----------



## Blechdesigner (20. September 2017)

^^Die Layer an sich sind doch egal, also zumindest was die Stabilität angeht, da müste man aber jetzt einen fragen der sich wirklich damit auskennt.
Beide Platinen haben im Edefekt die gleich Stärke/Dicke. Aber was macht es jetzt stabiler?

B350: zB 5Layer, die Platten sind dicker, weniger Leiterschichten, Verbindungen und Klebstoff
X370: zB 7Layer, die Platten sind dünner, mehr Leiterschichten, Verbindungen und Klebstoff

Was ist nun härter, der Kleber, die Platten, oder die Verbindung als Ganzes, was es nicht sein kann das Kupfer im µ-Bereich, das macht es evtl. bisschen schwerer.

Ich zB. habe hier nen Asus P8P67 Pro gegen ein MSI B350 Tomahawk ausgetauscht und kann rein vom Angrapschen keinen Unterschied feststellen


----------



## DARPA (20. September 2017)

Bei der Anzahl der Layer geht es um Signalqualität und nicht Stabilität des PCB.

Theoretische Diskussionen schön und gut. Mach ich auch gerne. Aber noch geiler ist es, die Dinge auch zu benutzen.


----------



## Tim1974 (20. September 2017)

Ok, dann vergesse ich das mit den Layern mal wieder, zumindest im Hinblick auf Stabilität, bin ich denn wirklich der Einzige, den sowas interessiert? 
Immerhin gibt es ja von Asus die TUF-Boards, teilweise mit Backplate.

Übrigens hat mein gut 13 Jahre altes Asus P5GDC-V Deluxe auch eine Art Verstärkung um den Sockel herum, glaub da steht was mit Stackcool drauf:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Geht es dabei nur um bessere Kühlung, oder auch mehr Stabilität?

Manche Hersteller werben glaub ich auch mit einer besonders hohen Dichte des PCBs oder so ähnlich, was es angeblich unempfindlicher gegen Luftfeuchtigkeit machen soll, weiß dazu jemand was näheres?
Ist das relevant oder nur Marketing-Gedönz?


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (20. September 2017)

ASRock hat PCBs mit Glasfaserverstärkung, soll angeblich, nun ein Zitat aus der Beschreibung meines Boards "gegen feuchtigkeitsbedingte Kurzschlüsse helfen" ... rate mal was passiert wenn meine Wakü ausläuft! 

Ergo Marketing Gelaber!


----------



## -Shorty- (20. September 2017)

Haben Leiterplatten nicht generell Glasfaseranteile? xD

Wegen der Stabilität und so?


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (20. September 2017)

Davon mal ganz abgesehen.


----------



## Tim1974 (20. September 2017)

Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> ASRock hat PCBs mit Glasfaserverstärkung, soll angeblich, nun ein Zitat aus der Beschreibung meines Boards "gegen feuchtigkeitsbedingte Kurzschlüsse helfen" ... rate mal was passiert wenn meine Wakü ausläuft!
> 
> Ergo Marketing Gelaber!



Ich hatte auch mal ein Asrock Z87-Board und meine mich noch wage drann zu erinnern, da sogar was von wasserdicht gelesen zu haben, hier steht etwas dazu:
Bringt Asrock wassergeschützte Z87-Mainboards?

Ein Kaufargument war das damals für micht aber nicht, weil ich erstens keine Wasserkühlung geplant hatte und zweitens die Grafikkarte, RAM, Netzteil usw. ja nicht wasserdicht sind, also ist es doch irgendwie wuppe, ob das Board selbst Wasser aushält oder nicht.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (20. September 2017)

Richtig erkannt... es ist Humbug so etwas zu bewerben. Zumal ein unbelegter Slot schon bei Wasserkontakt zum Kurzschluss führen kann.

Aus leidvoller Erfahrung brauchts nicht mal Wasser... elektrisch leitende Wärmeleitpaste an den Spannungswandlern statt Wärmeleitpads (passiert wenn man fix fertig werden will und nicht warten kann bis sie geliefert werden  ) und dann wars das mit dem Board nach dem Druck auf dem Powerbutton.


----------



## Tim1974 (20. September 2017)

Es geht noch einfacher, so wie es bei mir passierte, einfach 1-2 verbogene Pins im LGA1150 und schon ist Board + CPU im Eimer, sofern man sie einsetzt und versucht zu starten. 

Haben die Spannungswandler nicht bei den besseren Board werkseitig schon Kühler drauf, mit Pads oder Paste drunter, so daß man da nicht mehr ran muß?


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (20. September 2017)

Ja... wenn man da ne Wakü ranbastelt (hätte ich wohl dazuschreiben sollen) muß der Lüftkühler über den SpaWas natürlich ab. War aber auch ein Gigabyte Sockel 775 Board... das nur nebenbei.

Mit Sockel Pins hatte ich noch nie Probleme. *klopftaufholz*


----------



## Tim1974 (20. September 2017)

Ich hatte zum Glück bei LGA775 und 1155 auch keine Probleme mit den Pins, bei 1150 aber zumindest bei einem der beiden Boards die ich hatte. Das gemeine daran ist, daß man es mit Pech (wie ich) erst merkt wenn es zuspät ist, darum würde ich genau genommen jedem mit einem LGA-Sockel empfehlen, vor einsetzen der CPU mit hellem Licht und einer Lupe die Pins im Sockel auf korrekte Ausrichtung zu prüfen.


----------

